# Dryers you suggest?



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I take Cullen to a place locally to do the self-service dog wash. It only costs $10 and they have an array of shampoos, conditioners, combs, rakers, etc. I LOVE the way he looks after being blow dried, and it reduces shedding. We are going to be looking into showing starting this year ( I know, he's too old for puppy class, so he's going to be the one that looks like he has NO clue, me too!!!) and looking for something affordable. So far, Metro/Metra whatever it's called is the best price... What do you suggest for affordability and funtionality for large dogs?


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I use the Metro 4.0 hp. (the orange one) They make another 4.0 hp model (the black one) I wouldn't recomend, the hose is heavy duty but VERY stiff to work with. The hose on the orange model is flexiable and lighter.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think I'd want to spend that $10 and keep the mess at the self serve dog wash. Unless you could hook up the works outside.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh, I will continue to use the dog wash, but I would like to have one myself for when we travel to shows or go to shows and he needs grooming away from home. Also, we are going to be moving this summer and won't have this particular option at this place anymore!!!! 

I will look into that particular model. I am trying to keep a lil money saved, so trying to not spend TOO much, have checked used, but nowhere to look!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I like the Metro 2 speed. I have had mine for 20+ years and have had no trouble with it.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Only $10.00 what a deal. My friend took her sheltie to one and it cost her $25.00. I have not tried one yet, but I like the idea of making a mess and just walking away from it.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Metros are great - they last forever! Get the most powerful one you can, as it will cut down drying time and help get the hair out. I would suggest avoiding the Double K dryers, mine didn't even last 2 years and I didn't use it much.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Caledon said:


> Only $10.00 what a deal. My friend took her sheltie to one and it cost her $25.00. I have not tried one yet, but I like the idea of making a mess and just walking away from it.


If you find a decent one, please let me know! 
The ones I've found in the Toronto area all charge a different price for each size of dog, which makes no sense at all... It's the same sink!! Grr!! LOL


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

A lot of Petco's also have the self-serve wash option. We have taken our dogs there and I think it's $12 per dog.


----------

